# What is so good about DOnkeys



## Joe4d

Probably not an issue in England. In the US people keep them as guard animals against stray dogs, and coyotes. Evidently they tend to be fairly aggressive against them.


----------



## waresbear

I'd say a big bonus is the the HEEHAW factor.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

EVERYTHING about donkeys is good! They are generally of a calmer, more down to earth demeanor, and bond very closely with their person/people. They're hardy, they don't require as much feed or water as they are evolved from living in harsh environmental conditions. They never need shoes. Ever. There is the bonus that they will protect their herdmates, be it horses, sheep, cattle, whatever from any...and I mean ANY perceived threat. 
Donkeys are absolutely wonderful, wonderful companions. I can't imagine life without them!


----------



## Endiku

Well besides the fact that they make your heart melt every time you look at them, I find donkeys to be wonderful companions. They always seem to have personality in excess and are very easy to keep compared to horses (actually ours are TOO easy to keep!) with hard hooves and the ability to thrive on grass hay alone in many situations. We have one of ours in a mixed herd and he does just fine. He hangs around our mules or by himself though, and doesnt really mingle. That may just be his personality though.


----------



## littrella

along with everything above, when spooked, then tend to freeze & think it over rather than bolt like horses. They are VERY smart! overall, just calm, quite, loveable little creatures.


----------



## Lockwood

I couldn't agree more with Red Cedar Farm, Endiku, and Littrella!
Donkeys are wonderful, however their minds don't work the same as a horse's mind. This can be a good thing or a bad thing... depending on how smart the donkey owner is. :wink:
Actually once you figure out what motivates them and how they look at life you begin to appreciate them for the unique animals that they are.


----------



## Endiku

Yes, their different minds can be...challenging xD I'm constantly having to revise my training techniques for my little up and coming miniature mule filly. She's not stubborn, she just realizes that even at 60 pounds she's evenly matched with me when it comes to strength, and that I'm not always the smarter one. She has to have a reason for everything, much like a teenager. Makes me have to have more confidence in my training and I think its really helping ME become a better owner! I'm absolutely in love with how much she bonds to me though. Her dam is a wonderful horse but never was and never will be the sort fo rely on a human or really look forwards to being around them, but my mule (Honor) craves human attention and will follow me like a puppy. She loves to be loved on and enjoys 'helping' me with my chores as well xD I couldnt ask for more in an equine.


----------



## flyinghighleo

they have amazing footing


----------



## LeighLovesLongears

They are the very lovable, curious, and make the best listeners. They can also make you smile, giggle, and laugh. They are incredibly smart and prefer to do what they want when they want. To get them to do something you have to make them think it was their idea, which is why a lot of people don't like to try and train them. If you scratch the inside of a donkey's ear, you will have a new best friend for life! They are fairly easy keepers. They have a strong dislike of dogs and coyotes which is why farmers use them to protect their cattle.


----------



## Bluebird

I really like what I am hearing. Luckily we don't have coyotes in the UK but I am sure a Donkey would be a deterrant for foxes among my chickens!


----------



## Golden Horse

What is so good about donkeys, err just about everything. I don't actually own one, I share one, and since he has been here he has won me over, that and spending time with 3 that a friend owns.

They are great listeners, so calm and placid, very opinionated, out little guy is a mini donk, and he reminds me of a Jack Russell, in the way that he thinks he is around 17hh and the boss of everything.

The downside, I haven't found one yet, in less enlightened times they usedto blame donkeys for harbouring lung worm and giving them to horses, but that was just ignorance over worming. They are incredibly hardy, they cope with out dry cold really well, but I understand in damper climates *cough, the UK* you have to have decent shelter for them. A tree or high hedge gives shelter to a horse, but a donkey needs to be able to get into proper shelter. Not sure of the truth of that one, bust best to check it out.


----------



## Bluebird

If I get a donkey to keep my Clydes company, be assured he will have a luxury stable complete with 'treats' but only to sleep in at night. There will also be a proper field shetler


----------



## Janna

Just my opinion. 
Nothing. 
They are annoying and loud. 
Rather have a quiet horse.


----------



## littrella

Donkeys do need shelter in wet conditions. Their hair will NOT shed water like a horse will. They will get wet all the way down to their skin. A wet & cold donk = a sick donk. Mine will high tail it to the barn when it rains, even in the summer.


----------



## WesternRider88

I don't have a donkey but I have a mule and he's the sweetest thing. They are VERY smart. He always loves attention and loves to have his ears scratched. I have been around donkeys and they are so friendly.  Once you get one you won't be able to live without it.


----------



## Endiku

Our donkey's voice box is broken or something. I only ever hear him if theres trouble, and I love that. Our stud donkey is a different story though. He could blow your eardrums out with his honking!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Jacks can definitely be noisy! My donks..even when Lenny was still a jack...are quiet. Unless they see me coming with a bucket or something. Then they get all excited thinking I *MUST* be bringing them a special treat. They frump when they realize it's something for the chickens. 
Ellie is such a lover. If I sit down on the ground, she will come and stand over me like I was her foal and she were protecting me. She'll keep the cats and other small critters away from me, and just stand there with her nose resting on my shoulder or on the top of my head. Lenny will stand a few feet away. Donkeys are just wonderful equines. My pastures will never be void of one. Ever.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

All you have to do is sit down and watch a donkey for five minutes and you will have about 3 hours of nonstop laughter. Those little boogers are soooooo hilarious!!!


----------



## Dustbunny

Bluebird...Get a short donkey. It could use those Big Guys for pasture shelter.

You all are making me want a donkey!


----------



## LiveJumpLove

Donkeys are great herd protectors and are very friendly and love attention! Mules are also good also if you are going to be rescuing horses mules are great as they can't reproduce, making them happy to take in yearlings with no mums!


----------



## Lockwood

I rarely hear anything out of my donks. If Chico is braying... something is very wrong and I will stop what I am doing to check it out.
He always wants to be near me and prefers to actually be touching me if I am standing still. Kind like holding my hand... it's very endearing.
Rosie will put her nose down on top of my boots and drool on them while I scratch her ears. All... day...long...


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I would love to have one but one of my mares would kill one in heart beat. It aint even worth trying. :-(


----------



## madeline97

They get along with just about EVERYONE Very friendly, very cute, semi-loud


----------



## ParaIndy

I totally love my donkey!! He is the sweetest, calmest thing ever and I would put anyone on him and not worry. My little 8 year old sister used to ride him all around the property bareback and never once did he spook or anything. I couldn't imagine life without him. And by the way, the only time he honks is when something is wrong or he is hungry


----------



## AmyJoe99

our donkey is only 7 months old now but so far there's not much i dont like about him...the heehaw is just icing on the cake. the only thing that i find different or difficult with training him is you can push him off you or pull him towards you. donkeys lean in to pressure..and dont let up. they're defensive is run into it til it falls...not run away from it. but they are all stomach. treats will get you everywhere with a donkey


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

We have one female mini. We got her to kill rattlesnakes because we have too many of those around here! She only hollers when she hears me coming out to the pasture, or as I drive home. The neighbors say they always know when I get home, lol. 

She gets along well with all 4 horses, but has a special bond with the lead mare who protects her from the others and lets her eat with her. She always wants to be close to me and follows me when I ride out to the arena or down the driveway. Then she stops. Anything else is too far, lol!

Only problem is keeping her weight down. In summer, she wears a grazing muzzle (pony size) which is great because all mine are 100% pasture fed in summer. In winter,she gets thick and it's hard to control her feed and keep her with her herd. 

Just got a cart and working on harness to drive her!

I love that donk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRider22

I heard mules have a nice sway....or shuffle...when they walk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBforever

there the only A*s*S you'd wanna touch


----------



## DimSum

TBforever said:


> there the only A*s*S you'd wanna touch


----------

